

Journey From RequireJS to Browserify - edtechdev
http://esa-matti.suuronen.org/blog/2013/03/22/journey-from-requirejs-to-browserify/

======
cmwelsh
I did the opposite and I have no regrets. RequireJS is wonderful because you
only need to refresh your browser to see your latest changes. Browserify has
probably come a long way (I switched from Browserify to RequireJS about a year
ago) but every time I try to give it another chance, I experience some serious
downsides that turn me off.

>Always bundling. No running into build problems later on.

That's not something I would list in the "pro" column. RequireJS can build
into a single file for production - it's dead simple to set up.

~~~
domenicd
> RequireJS can build into a single file for production - it's dead simple to
> set up.

Really? My experience was that it was a nightmare. Now you have to maintain
yet another massive JavaScript config file (in addition to your original
runtime require config file---don't get me started on that thing).

Plus, having different code run in development versus production led to
constant issues.

~~~
randomguy7788
you can actually use the same config file for the runtime and the build

~~~
pseudobry
That's right! And even use a query hook in your urls to switch between
minified/bundled, un-minified/bundled, and un-minified/un-bundled versions of
your code base! All with one config file. Just refresh.

------
niggler
I really wish the community would standardize on one module format (AMD or
commonjs or one of the other lesser-known formats).

------
Glyptodon
My biggest gripe with Require is having to wrap every single node.js library
you want to use client side in boilerplate.

It's obnoxious for all kinds of reasons.

That said, I have yet to run across a solution that I actually like a whole
lot for helping to make server and client side JS cooperate.

~~~
niggler
What I ended up doing is writing a fake 'require' that replicates the nodejs
require semantics (e.g. <http://hastebin.com/nipaburipe.js>)

------
olegp
I had similar experiences with Require and wrote
<http://github.com/olegp/joinjs> instead of using Browserify since I found it
unnecessarily complicated.

